# Retrofitting a Television Tuner



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

There has been some discussion of this subject already on this thread Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton, but because that discussion kind of veered off into discussion of aftermarket parts, I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread about a retrofit of an OEM VW TV tuner in a Phaeton. I am now about halfway through retrofitting an OEM VW TV tuner to my North American Phaeton.
There are four components that need to be replaced or modified to do this job:
*1)* You need a ROW specification J523 Front Information Display and Control Head that has a button on it marked 'TV'.
*2)* You need a slightly different antenna controller for the rear window.
*3)* You need the TV Tuner itself
*4)* You need to run a wiring harness from the tuner to the J523 to supply the video signal.
I obtained and installed a ROW specification J523 in my NAR Phaeton. This was a pretty trouble-free and simple modification - just remove the NAR specification J523 and install the ROW specification one. Recoding will be needed, but that's not difficult to do, it can be accomplished with either a VAS 5052 or a VAG-COM, both of which provide guided prompts. The only downside of installing a ROW spec J523 in a North American car is that you lose most AM radio reception, due to the change to 9kHz channel spacing (the European standard) from 10 kHz channel spacing (the North American standard). More information about the J523 changeout can be found on this thread: Nav Acceptance Screen - discussion about disabling it or working around it.
I obtained an antenna amplifier (aerial amplifier) that was suitable for a car that has a TV tuner installed. There are quite a few variations of the antenna amplifier (part number 3D0 035 225), depending on whether the Phaeton has a parking heater (stand-heating), a TV tuner, or just a basic AM-FM radio. Full details can be found in the Phaeton parts catalog, section 0 (Extras), illustration 35-10. It is quite easy to remove the existing antenna amplifier and install the new one, although you do have to lower the rear part of the headliner to do this, which is a pain.
Fitting the TV tuner itself (part number 3D0 919 146 for the analog-only tuner) is quite simple. You just lower the cover of the electronics compartment below the hatshelf, and install the tuner - the fittings to hold it are already there.
I still need to obtain the additional wiring harness that conveys the TV signal from the tuner to the J523 and install that.
Below are a few photos that illustrate some of the components.
Michael
*Antenna Control Module with TV Tuner function (PN suffix AJ or AT)*








*R78 TV Tuner (Controller 57)*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

Here is a partial listing of what parts are needed. In the illustration below, you will find the tuner itself (item 15) and the associated brackets needed to hold it in place in the electronics compartment underneath the hatshelf.
*TV Tuner Parts Catalog Pages*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

Here is a detailed list of the different antenna amplifiers (aerials) that are available for the Phaeton. The one I am using is suffix AJ, suitable for a car with a TV tuner, but not with a remote controlled parking heater (stand-heating).
It is interesting to note that the rear window glass is the same on all Phaetons - every Phaeton rear window has the wires in it for the TV tuner antenna, the parking heater antenna, and so forth. If the Phaeton does not have a TV tuner or parking heater installed, then the antenna amplifier installed does not have provision to connect up to the TV antenna or parking heater antenna.
To upgrade, you just remove and replace the antenna amplifier. The plastic bracket that retains the antenna amplifier on the rear window is the same on all Phaetons.
Michael
*Antenna Amplifier Parts Listing*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

This picture shows the antenna amplifier (item number 10 in the illustration above) after it has been unclipped from the plastic part that holds it on the rear window glass (item number 11 in the illustration above). The amplifier itself is hanging down about one inch from its normal position.
Michael
*Antenna Amplifier - partially dismounted*


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Here is a link to a Pheaton " designed for" Aux Video In system.
http://www.gnetcanada.com/navv...n.asp


----------



## jmuoio (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for posting this new thread. It was a good idea because it was getting to be a bit much sifting through all the afternmarket discussion to get to the OEM stuff. However, notice that the first post from someone other than you jumps immediately off topic, so you might want to move that post to somewhere else. I'm perplexed why someone would disregard your intention for this thread, but maybe it's a case of not reading your post.
Would you mind answering a bunch of questions?:
Why did you do the analog tuner and not the digital/HD tuner?
Did you get the J523 because of the button only, is the unit different internally, or could I get away with a software change and live with mislabeled buttons? (I'm guessing NO, but I have to ask)
I don't understand what you mean about the parking heater and antenna amplifier? Are you saying that I can replace the antenna amp for Digital TV and still get AM/FM, just with the 9khz interval?
Thanks again for all the information you post on here and would you keep us posted on this project?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (jmuoio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmuoio* »_Why did you do the analog tuner and not the digital/HD tuner?

Because the wrecked Phaeton that I scarfed the tuner from was equipped with an analog tuner, not a digital one.







See this post for more info: UK 2004 W12 spotted breaking for spares.

_Quote, originally posted by *jmuoio* »_
Did you get the J523 because of the button only, is the unit different internally, or could I get away with a software change and live with mislabeled buttons?

My guess was that I would need the ROW spec J523 to support selection of TV as a display source. Because I live in Canada and the wrecked car was in the UK, I figured it made sense to take the J523 along with me, because it would have been a PITA to have to go back to Birmingham again to get the part. I'm still not sure if a NAR spec J523 will support TV input or not - it might - but I wanted to have all the parts I needed to make the thing work on the first try.

_Quote, originally posted by *jmuoio* »_I don't understand what you mean about the parking heater and antenna amplifier? Are you saying that I can replace the antenna amp for Digital TV and still get AM/FM, just with the 9khz interval?

You are referring to two entirely different subjects here. The FM frequency spacing (0.1 MHz gaps) and AM frequency spacing (9 kHz intervals) are a function of the J523, not of the antenna amplifier.
As for the antenna amplifier - the rear window has a zillion antenna wires embedded in it - FM, AM, GSM phone, TV, parking heater, keyless access. All rear windows everywhere in the world have these wires regardless of what the car is fitted with. However... there are a variety of different antenna amplifiers available, and what gets fitted to the car depends on what options the car has. There's no point in fitting a very expensive antenna amplifier that supports all the above-mentioned functions to a car that only has an AM-FM radio, as many of the NAR spec cars do. 
For example, my NAR W12 has keyless access and AM-FM radio as factory fitment. So, my antenna amplifier supports these two functions. The car in the UK that I sourced the parts from had, additionally, a TV tuner, so it had a slightly more complex antenna amplifier that supported the TV tuner. It didn't have a parking heater, so, there is no support for the parking heater in the antenna amplifier that I scarfed from that car. With that information in mind, have a second look at the parts listing in the photo two posts above, and I think it will make more sense to you now.
I think it's just a way of keeping build costs down - why fit a $300 antenna amplifier to a car that only needs a $80 antenna amplifier?
BTW, the GSM phone and GPS antenna (for the nav system GPS and for the VW built-in phone, not OnStar) are contained in a different component that is on the other side of the rear window, also at the top. The analog phone antenna for OnStar and the GPS antenna for OnStar (OnStar has its own GPS system that is entirely separate from the navigation GPS in the Phaeton) are in the shark fin antenna on the roof.
There are more photos of the antenna amplifier, and a bit more of an explanation about how it works here: FM radio reception quality (antenna issues?).
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Here is a link to a Pheaton " designed for" Aux Video In system.
http://www.gnetcanada.com/navv...n.asp

Thanks for the link, I have contacted them to find out if they have an experienced dealer/installer in Florida.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

Well, gnetcanada.com says they haven't had a Fl. dealer purchase their video module for Phaeton/Bentley; apparently, however, they have sold several in the CA market.
Too bad, b/c their solution looked pretty clean: by hitting the videoswitch button on a gnet-supplied remote, the display would switch to an external source; a couple more hits to the same button, and it would cycle back to normal Phaeton screen display.
They said any professional installer should be able to do it, but I'm not buying the guinea pig concept, especially as it entails opening the multifunction unit.
I doubt another source will open up later, but... hope does spring eternal.


_Modified by Itzmann at 9:43 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I still need to obtain the additional wiring harness that conveys the TV signal from the tuner to the J523 and install that.

Hi Michael, were you able to obtain the wiring harness?
Looks like a great project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_Hi Michael, were you able to obtain the wiring harness?

Do you mean this wiring harness? The one that had to be hand-made to match my exact VIN and option fitment, weighed over 18 pounds (most of it pure copper), and caused the Swiss Federal Police to pull my suitcase out of the X-ray machine at Zürich Airport on Monday, put it in a concrete bunker, then invite me to come and explain exactly what I had in it?
Yeah, I got the wiring harness... and I don't even dare think of the level of interior dis-assembly that is going to be needed to install it.








Michael
*TV Tuner Wiring Harness*


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

Happy holiday season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

Oh boy.
Very best of luck with _that_!


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Do you mean this wiring harness? The one that had to be hand-made to match my exact VIN and option fitment, weighed over 18 pounds (most of it pure copper), and caused the Swiss Federal Police to pull my suitcase out of the X-ray machine at Zürich Airport on Monday, put it in a concrete bunker, then invite me to come and explain exactly what I had in it?
Yeah, I got the wiring harness... and I don't even dare think of the level of interior dis-assembly that is going to be needed to install it.








Michael

It would take me about 10 seconds to rationalize not installing that _thing_ in my car. Like, "Uh, I don't even have a TV in my house!" (right Michael?), or "Gee, I can only watch when the car isn't moving." or, "I don't want to have to dismiss 17 lawyer screens to watch.". Anyone else have any good ones?
Now if you're a masochist, go right ahead and do it!


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

Now, that is a scary looking loom !
By any chance does it have a 4 pin plug for attaching to the rear AC controller on it?
(http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2501825)
Good luck !


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

I think I'll call them and see if I can get the Phone # of a dealer in CA or Palm Springs. Talk to them and see if they did a Phaeton. Notice no install photos on the Phaeton or bentley So that makes it harder for a DIY. Let you know.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (M1LUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_By any chance does it have a 4 pin plug for attaching to the rear AC controller on it?

Hi Terry:
Jeez, I dunno - I have not even looked at it yet. My car has actually become a bit cranky over the summer while I was away - I have to replace a thermostat in the engine later this week (it is the part that the build the whole damn engine around), and that has been the focus of my attention since I got home.
Now that I am at home, I have taken my car apart to take pictures of the electrical connector that you are seeking for the retrofit of the rear climate control panel (E265). I have added information to this post: How to retrofit a rear climate control panel. I believe that if you provide this part number to your VW parts technician, he or she should be able to look it up in the parts catalog and find out exactly where it appears on the illustration of the big wiring harness. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

I have made a bit of progress on the TV tuner retrofit. This modification is not for the faint of heart. Installing the tuner takes 10 minutes - it fits under the hatshelf along with all the other avionics. The difficult part is installing the wiring harness, which has to run from the tuner up to the J523 in the front (with a couple of little branches leading off to the antenna on the rear window glass, and one wire to the fusepanel under the steering wheel).
Here's some photos of what got accomplished today... After 10 hours, I am about 40% of the way through.
Michael
*You need a big, wide workspace - all the seats have to come out*
























*Ask me how I got to the underside of the roof...*








*The new and old antenna controllers (longer one has TV capability)*








*Sorting out wiring harnesses*


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

Man I wish I was there. Looks like fun to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you take the front seats out through the rear doors?
Keep posting those pictures.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

You are indeed a brave man, Mr. Moore.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (pirateat50)*

Kudos to you Michael!
Did you make me a sample harness so I can have them manufactured for the other owners?


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Michael:
I'm in awe of the project you've undertaken, with the amount of effort required to acquire the correct wiring harness, take your car apart, etc.
But I'm curious how long you think you'll be able to watch analog TV transmissions. In the US, the transition to all-digital ATSC broadcasting will REQUIRE every US TV station to stop broadcasting an NTSC analog signal by February of 2009. (The US Congress has already budgeted (i.e. "spent") the revenue it expects to generate from government auction of the spectrum used by today's analog TV stations. All stations will have to return their analog spectrum to the US government in 2009, since each station has already been given free new spectrum for digital ATSC broadcast).
At a minimum, this means you won't be able to use your new tuner when driving in the US, but I don't know what plans Canada has for transition to digital or high-def broadcasting. Is Canada planning on following the US migration to digital broadcasting?
At least you didn't bother installing an analog/digital tuner, since I doubt any of the Phaeton tuners support the North American ATSC digital standard.








- Dave


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Out of curiosity, I tried to answer my own question about Canadian analog broadcasting. Here's what I found:
Canada decided to let the market forces dictate the transition
- 24 out of 723 analog TV stations in Canada (3%) have been authorized to broadcast digital. 11 are in operation
- Canada does not have a fixed date for DTV roll-out
- Canada has not issued a cut-off date for licensing analog TV
So good news, it looks like you're going to be able to receive analog TV broadcasts for quite some time, as long as you stay north of the US border.
- Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Did you make me a sample harness so I can have them manufactured for the other owners?

Rich:
Trust me on this one: No-one, and I mean NO-ONE, is going to want to undertake this modification once I get the writeup done and begin to describe the scope of work.
I have now put in two 12 hour days at my VW dealership, and I am still not finished. I estimate I have another 6 hours of work to do. Here's how the work breaks out:
*a)* Install TV tuner in appropriate position in rear avionics area - _10 minutes_
*b)* Replace NAR spec J523 with ROW spec J523 - _30 minutes_
*c)* Replace AM/FM antenna controller with AM/FM/TV antenna controller - _20 minutes_
*c)* Run wiring harness (about a dozen specialty wires) between TV tuner and J523 - _10 minutes_
*d)* Disassemble car completely to get access to where the wiring harness has to go - _12 hours_
*e)* Remove roof headliner to get access to antenna controller - _4 hours_
*f)* Re-install roof headliner, C pillar covers, etc. - _2 hours_
*g)* Try the best you can to clean scuffs and greasy fingerprints off of the roof headliner and C pillar covers - _3 hours, _not including going shopping for specialty chemicals such as dry cleaning fluid.
*h)* Put minor bits and pieces - such as carpets, seats, center console, entire steering wheel and dashboard back in car - _10 hours_
*i)* Clean dirt and grease off above-mentioned bits - _another 2 hours._
*k)* Re-adapt everything in the car because the batteries have been disconnected for two days - _1 hour_
*l)* Get quote from body shop to repair scratch in door aperture that resulted from trying to remove rear seatback with headrests extended - _30 minutes._
As for parts costs - I scavenged the ROW J523 and the R78 TV Tuner from a wrecked Phaeton, and some very kind folks gave me a complete Phaeton wiring harness with TV tuner wires as a Christmas present (hand-made to my VIN - not available off the shelf), so my parts costs have been fairly low, but if someone wanted to buy the required parts, here's how it would break out:
*1) *ROW J528 - about USD $3,500.-
*2)* R78 Analogue TV Tuner - about USD 1,400.-
*3)* Custom-made to VIN main wiring harness - about USD $4,000.-
So, forget about it. I'll eventually get this mod written up, but it will just be 'for the record' and for general interest - if anyone really, really wants a TV in their Phaeton, get the nice folks in Dresden to build you a new NAR spec Phaeton with either a V8 or W12 (the two engines that have NAR emissions approval) and ask them to give it a 2006 VIN - then import it to NAR. That would be far, far less expensive, not to mention less troublesome.
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmmm. Shame.
I'm thinking to get a video-aux-in unit and fit a Digital Tuner in the glove box! (Maybe even a little laptop/PC)


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I use the VAio Sony Laptop mounted on my custom glove box holder, With a Sprint card My wife the "Great Grippee" can watch DVD's surf the net and the sound is via the X3 Aux in comes thru the full sound system. NO AUX in tuner required The screen is also much larger and you can have a DVD bases Nav system if you want. No fuss, Much less money, use the unit away from the car ( fold it up and get on the plane and pick up on the movie where you left off ) In our case the houseboat not the plane) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by GripperDon at 12:25 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Trust me on this one: No-one, and I mean NO-ONE, is going to want to undertake this modification once I get the writeup done and begin to describe the scope of work.

Sorry, I forgot to put a







on the end of my question. I agree that there is NO WAY anyone would (or could) replicate this...
Again, you're either insane or genius for doing this. Thanks again for sharing your experience!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_...you're either insane or genius for doing this.

Neither one, I hope. I just did it because it was possible to do it, that's all. I thought it might be a challenge - and it sure was...








Anyway, it's working now (much to my surprise). I finished hooking up the wire bundles from the tuner to the 32 pin connector on the back of the J523. This was quite easy to do, because there is a wiring diagram stuck right on the back of the J523. I then ran the red power cable to fuse 9 in the front fuse panel (under the steering wheel). I didn't hook up the comfort CAN bus wires at the front of the car (although I did run the wires), instead, I hooked them up at the main connection points as specified in the CAN bus wiring diagram.
Then, I changed the coding on controller 07 (the J523) to indicate that a TV tuner was installed (0500305 to 0500315), recycled the car a few times to let the new controller get recognized (the TV tuner shows up as controller 57), set the broadcast standard to NTSC, and it worked. Pictures are below.
I'll do a full writeup for the archive later on.
Michael
*Patching in the wires from the TV Tuner*

























*Setting the broadcast standard*
_(this can also be done with a scan tool via controller 57 coding)_








*Picture then appears*
_(It looks better than this, as you can see from the button labels, this picture is a bit blurry)_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (M1LUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_By any chance does it have a 4 pin plug for attaching to the rear AC controller on it?

Hi Terry:
Now that I am finished the work, I will have a look at what is leftover and see if I can get you that pigtail for the rear climate control. I have two spare Phaeton wiring harnesses ('spinal cords') now.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

Wow, just wow.
Again I wish I could have been there.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (W126C)*

Michael, you amaze me. I'll never complain about doing a root canal on a 3rd molar ever again








I don't even know if you should spend the time writing up a post on this mod as those pictures are worth 20000 words!!!
However, I know you well enough to know that you will write it up anyway. Title the article: * "I Want My Phaeton TV"*


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

Michael
Thanks for thinking of me in the middle of that project!
I would also appreciate a quick tip, following your experience of a couple of minor steps along the way.
• Sounds like you had a learning experience with removing the rear seat back !
• What is, in your considered opinion, the best way of splicing into the CAN bus?
Absolutely incredible attention to detail, as always. Well done
Terry


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
*Picture then appears*
_(It looks better than this, as you can see from the button labels, this picture is a bit blurry)_









This is an interesting picture.
It looks as if the image has not been distorted (i.e., widened). This is rather curious, as standard NTSC fare in NA is squarish (4:3 proportions), whereas the screen on the Phaeton is widescreenish (16:9 proportions).
99% of widescreen monitor/tuners out there will stretch the square old-style NTSC TV signal in order to fill the screen, making people look fat and circles look as ovals. Many people do not realize their widescreen TV electronics often can reduce this distortion by either zooming into the picture to fill-in the sides or by keeping the center of the image undistorted and progressively stretching the edges of the images ---which can be disoriented b/c it can look as if you are watching from inside a fishbowl.
So it would be interesting to know if the P is using any of this electronic wizadry, or if the image is in fact stretched, but masked in this picture by the camera angle.
Michael, that was an amazing job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PanEuropean at 8:05 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (M1LUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_• Sounds like you had a learning experience with removing the rear seat back...

Hi Terry:
Yes, from a mechanical point of view, removing the rear seat backrest was probably the most difficult task in the whole process. The NAR Phaetons are coded such that the rear seat headrests lift up when the corresponding rear door is opened. This is to allow a child seat tether strap to be passed underneath the headrest to the upper anchor point on the hat-shelf that is provided on the NAR cars. I forgot to pull fuse 85 up at the front fuse panel before opening the rear doors, as a result, both headrests were up when the rear seat-back was removed - making it very difficult to get the seat out of the car. There is more info about this issue at this post: Automatic Movement of Rear Seat Headrest.
Removing and installing the rear seat backrest (and the rear seat lower cushion, for that matter) is a two-person job, and there is definitely a 'trick' to both un-latching and re-latching these two different pieces onto their retaining hooks. It took a while to learn the trick. Next time I get to Dresden, I will try to take some pictures of the experienced craftspeople at the factory installing these parts, so that we have a better 'how-to' guide for future reference.

_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_• What is, in your considered opinion, the best way of splicing into the CAN bus?

Well, strictly speaking, it's very easy to do - the CAN bus wires are just twisted pairs, so all you have to do is splice a couple of wires together. However - one thing I have learned about the Phaeton is that it is *critical *that you follow the wiring diagrams exactly, right to the centimeter, when adding services. In the case of the CAN bus, even though the CAN bus is basically nothing more than a star-pattern two wire network (see this diagram: Controller Area Network (CAN) topology), following the wiring diagrams exactly means identifying the exact same junction point that VW uses in their wiring harness when you add a new controller. It's easy to find the junction point on the wiring diagram - in the case of the TV tuner, this controller (controller 57, component R78) connects at junction points B423 and B417. You can see this by looking at tracks 4 and 5 of the attached wiring diagram.
The difficult part is physically locating B423 and B417. Often, these junction points are actually inside the wiring bundle, not visible to the eye. In my case, I could see that the TV tuner made a 'T' junction into the Infotainment CAN bus somewhere between the Telematics (Telephone) controller and the main wiring harness. So, I located the existing CAN bus twisted pair coming from the telematics controller, and spliced into it just before it disappeared into the main wiring harness (the spinal cord, so to speak) of the car.
Working with the CAN bus is not difficult, as long as you remember that there are three different CAN buses (Drivetrain, Comfort, and Infotainment), and you make sure you are splicing into the correct one. Fortunately, the colour codes of the wires for the three different busses are different, and the colour codes are consistent throughout the vehicle for each bus. Polarity is critical and must be respected, but again, the wire colour codes make this easy to follow.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_It looks as if the image has not been distorted (i.e., widened). This is rather curious, as standard NTSC fare in NA is squarish (4:3 proportions), whereas the screen on the Phaeton is widescreenish (16:9 proportions)... So it would be interesting to know if the P is using any of this electronic wizardry, or if the image is in fact stretched, but masked in this picture by the camera angle. 

I suspect that the Phaeton crops the top and bottom of the picture when the driver selects 16:9 (full screen) as the display mode, rather than 4:3. The car is smart enough to always display NTSC signals in 4:3 mode when you first select a channel, because 4:3 is the native mode. However, the driver does have an option (via a soft-key) to choose 16:9. I have attached a picture below showing this - note the upper right corner of the screen.
Michael
*TV Tuner Configuration page (first of two pages)*
_The second of the two pages is shown above - with the broadcast standards menu._


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related topics -
AV input for TV tuner?
Digital TV Tuner


----------



## PhirstVW (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*

please re-host pictures.
Jim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PhirstVW)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*g)* Try the best you can to clean scuffs and greasy fingerprints off of the roof headliner and C pillar covers - _3 hours, _not including going shopping for specialty chemicals such as dry cleaning fluid.

Hi Michael,
I notice you mentioned using dry cleaning fluid to clean your headliner. In a VW PDI document in another thread it shows a VW "all purpose cleaner" recommended for interior upholstery cleaning. My question is, what cleaner(s) and method of use have you found most effective for cleaning dirt and grease from the headliner? It seems no matter how careful the techs are, there always seems to be a greasy fingerprint smudge to deal with whenever my car is serviced








P.S. - sorry Michael, I realized after positng this that I probably should have entered it under one of the "Keeping your new Phaeton clean" threads. Please don't hesitate to move it there if you wish.


_Modified by remrem at 10:56 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting a Television Tuner (remrem)*

I've used Folex http://www.folexcompany.com/ for everything, for years, and it always works like a champ. You can buy it at Home Depot.


----------



## SokoloV (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi. ) ) ) 

Can you write catologe number of wiring harness from the tuner to the J523 to supply the video signal. 

Thanks


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

*Pin explanations for TV Tuner: connection to Phaeton Multimedia Box*

As some on the forum are aware due to the help they have provided beer I fitted the DVD- changer & rear screens form a dismantled Phaeton to mine. Through oversight I was lacking the original cable connecting the custom made Multimedia box to the TV tuner module. Through experiment & the table below I figured out the connections to connect the DVD audio to the AV inputs & also the composite video in ( so the DVD now shows on the front screen also). 
However I have never figured out the connections to show the TV picture on the rear screens. 

I have 4 unused pins on the multimedia box and the likely pins in the TV tuner highlighted in red. *Would anyone be able to clarify which of the pins below will provide me with the TV signal OUT and in what format ( Composite/ RGB/ S-video). *
15 to 19 or 31 32 look most likely?
With that start I should work out the 4 remaining pins in the Media conector.

We have a trip through UK and will be in London over Easter break, so I promised the family I would have it finally sorted before the trip. 
So if anyone spots a silver Phaeton with an Irish registration in UK over the next few weeks it's me...


Many thanks
Hugh
Dublin

01 - Shielding CAN bus
02 - CAN bus, low
03 - CAN bus, high
04 - Front audio, shielding
05 - Audio front right (+)
06 - Audio front right (-)
07 - Audio front left (+)
08 - Audio front left (-)
09 - Front A/V total shielding
10 - Front video shielding
11 - (not assigned)
12 - (not assigned)
13 - (not assigned)
14 - (not assigned)

*15 - Video -C- front (+)
16 - Video -C- front (-)
17 - Video -C- front (+)
18 - Video -C- front (-)
19 - Video earth (GND)*

20 - Terminal 30 (permanent +)
21 - (not assigned)
22 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
23 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
24 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
25 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
26 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
27 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
28 - Negative
29 - Negative
30 - Overall shielding, rear
*31 - Colour picture sensor signal for optimum second monitor, rear
32 - Video (-), rear*
33 - Audio, left, rear
34 - Rear audio (-)
35 - Audio, right, rear
36 - Rear audio (-)
37 - Negative
38 - Negative
39 - Negative
40 - Audio left rear, external connection possibility, AV2
41 - Audio right rear, external connection possibility, AV2
42 - Audio/Video (-), rear, external connection possibility, AV2
43 - (not assigned)
44 - (not assigned)
45 - External colour picture sensor signal for optimum second monitor, AV2
46 - External video connection (-), AV2
47 - Audio left front, external connection possibility AV1
48 - Audio right front, external connection possibility AV1
49 - Audio/Video (-), front, external connection possibility AV1
50 - (not assigned)
51 - (not assigned)
52 - External colour picture sensor signal for optimum second monitor, AV1
53 - External video connection (-), AV1
54 - Switching voltage for AV source, no voltage supply, I=20mA


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know if these pics will help or not (it shows the pieces of the Rear Entertainment System) - I don't know what kind of multimedia control unit you are using, but in the stock setup it looks like there is a separate "combo" controller - J744 and J747 - which connect to the driver side display 1 (Y22) and passenger side display 2 (Y23) via a 21-pin connector. Do you have this combo unit in addition to your custom multimedia control unit?


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

*10 pin connector RGB*

Chris
thanks for this. The diagram reflects exactly what I fitted and does contribute to the sum of the knowledge.:thumbup:
My problem is that I do not have the 10 pin cable for the "Multimedia control module (J650)" that joins the module to the TV tuner.
I have esablished that 31 & 31 pins are the *composite signal* for the TV picture out but as your diagram shows me the 10 pin connection requires *RGB connection*. I have established the Audio out connection on the 10 pin connector, so I have 4 unaccounted for wires R,G,B & gnd, I would assume.
However I don't know which is which and more importantly don't know which are the RGB out on the TV tuner. At least I now know the composite signal out is not usefull.
Any tips on how to progres this would be excellent.
Thanks
Hugh


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

You probably already have these pinouts for the Analog TV tuner, but I thought I might post for comparison (colored text is where it is different from your list above) - have you tried any of the S-Video pins on your tuner? Just curious if they might still be "active" somehow....

*TV system with analogue TV tuner or analogue television reception*
01 - CAN bus, earth
02 - CAN bus, low
03 - CAN bus, high
04 - Audio earth, front
05 - Audio front right, positive
06 - Audio front right, negative
07 - Audio front left, positive
08 - Audio front left, negative
09 - A/V total screen, front
10 - Video screen, front
11 - Not assigned
12 - Not assigned
13 - Not assigned
14 - Not assigned
15 - Video -C- front, positive
16 - Video -C- front, negative
17 - Video -Y- front, positive
18 - Video -Y- front, negative
19 - Vehicle earth
20 - Terminal 30 (permanent positive)
21 - Not assigned
22 - Audio rear right, negative
23 - Audio rear right, positive
24 - Audio earth, rear
25 - Audio rear left, negative
26 - Audio rear left, positive
27 - A/V total screen, rear
28 - Not assigned
29 - Not assigned
30 - Not assigned
31 - Not assigned
32 - Video -C- rear, positive
33 - Video -C- rear, negative
34 - Video -Y- rear, positive
35 - Video -Y- rear, negative
36 - Video earth
37 - Assigned internally
38 - Assigned internally
39 - Assigned internally
40 - Audio left rear, external connection possibility
41 - Audio right rear, external connection possibility
42 - Audio/Video earth rear, external connection possibility
43 - Super Video System rear, external connection possibility
44 - Super Video System rear, external connection possibility
45 - CVBS rear, external connection possibility
46 - Complete shielding, rear, for audio/video, external connection possibility
47 - Audio left front, external connection possibility
48 - Audio right front, external connection possibility
49 - Audio/Video earth front, external connection possibility
50 - Super Video System front, external connection possibility
51 - Super Video System front, external connection possibility
52 - CVBS front, external connection possibility
53 - Complete shielding front, for audio/video, external connection possibility
54 - Not assigned


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

*S Video pins*

Chris: I looked again at this last night and I have come to the same conclusion. I was misled as there is a misprint in the Pinnouts for the digital tuner ( showing 2 x C-pairs, when it should be a C & Y pair)

15 - Video -C- front (+)
16 - Video -C- front (-)
17 - Video -C- front (+)
18 - Video -C- front (-)
19 - Video earth (GND)

As I know little about video standards this had me totally confused until I looked back at the analog tuner pinnouts which show C & Y pins, which I now know are S-video pairs.

Might get to it this evening: I will report back!
Thanks again.
Hugh


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I've re-hosted the pictures on the first page of this post, however, it would be pointless for anyone to attempt to install this tuner now (in the year 2012), because North American TV stations have all switched over to a digital broadcast format, and the tuner I installed many years ago when I wrote this thread was an analog tuner.

I believe that there is a digital tuner available for first generation (MY 2003 to 2007) Phaetons, but whether it would work in North America is unknown - neither the analog nor digital tuner were offered as options in North America. There is a little bit of discussion about this digital tuner here: Impressions - Digital TV tuner.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I installed the combined analogue/digital tuner in place of the existing analogue tuner in my MY2006 UK car, see Replacing Analog Television Tuner with Digital Television Tuner TOC

However, the J523 Front Information System software version (0223) does not appear to contain the necessary control instructions to select the digital station groups. Only the analogue remained active. Maybe I haven't adapted it correctly.

There is a later ZAB software version for ROW (2257 - but this was reported from Mike's later ZAB hardware). I don't know if it's compatible with the older hardware, probably not.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Paximus said:


> There is a later ZAB software version... - but this was reported from Mike's later ZAB hardware). I don't know if it's compatible with the older hardware...


Chris:

Software version 0253 is the most recent version that I am aware of for the original (MY 2003 - 2007) Front Information Display and Control Head (the German language abbreviation for this is ZAB) installed in ROW cars. I don't know if 0253 introduces support for the digital tuner, or if it provides an improvement for the function of the traffic notification and avoidance system in the ROW vehicles. I kind of suspect it provides a navigation improvement, this because of the matching update to the navigation controller software.

0253 is not applicable to North American Phaetons.

Michael


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Michael,

I was hoping you could answer a question about the wire harness for the TV tuner. Sorry in advance if this was answered somewhere and I overlooked it. 

So this harness goes from the tv tuner to the J523, and it has to be made specific to options installed in your vehicle. Does this harness replace an existing harness then? So maybe this new one will have everything the existing one has, except for a few additional wires and connectors specific to the tv tuner? If that was the case, I would think that it's possible to build just that extra bit to VW specs, using the same connectors and wire, and save a ton on that harness. 

I'm only asking because in another thread an interest has been sparked on adding touch screen capability and a car PC to our Phaetons. I think it's possible with the tv tuner installed. Hey, maybe you could give it a shot! :laugh:

Aaron


----------



## gamin (Apr 21, 2012)

*rear camera phaeton 2006*

Hello, 
how to do to install rear camera on V10 of 2006 with tnt TV ?: Banghead:: Banghead: 

thank you for your answer in advance


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, 

There is no 'standard' documented way of doing this, at least I have not seen one. 

I do not mean it's not possible. There are a few aftermarket manufacturers who supply the necessary modules. Other than the camera and the cabling or radio link used to deliver the video signal you would need (a) an attachment to the central console's video aux input or alternatively the boot-mounted TV controller's AV input, (b) a CAN-bus interceptor to prevent the screen going blank as soon as the car moves and (c) a CAN-bus interceptor or switch adapter to capture when Reverse gear is selected. 

A more manual type of arrangement would be to use an analogue TV modulator and tune the TV to the signal, but you would still need the bus interceptor to allow the screen to display the video when moving. 

There are some discussions and module supplier suggestions in these threads: 

Backup Camera advice 

Television Tuner original Dresden installation in Phaeton 

If you discover any more recent supplier updates it would be much appreciated if you can post them. 

Regards, 
Chris


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

We have a trip through UK and will be in London over Easter break, so I promised the family I would have it finally sorted before the trip. 
So if anyone spots a silver Phaeton with an Irish registration in UK over the next few weeks it's me... 


Many thanks 
Hugh 
Dublin 


I also, will be driving my silver Phaeton with an Irish registration on the UK mainland over the Easter Break. To avoid confusion. Mine is an original GP0, Hughs one, while a 2007 car, is MY 2008, which would be the GP1, with chrome trim on the front of the car, and cherry red rear lights. or you could just check out the driver the one with the big smile is me. bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

bilmac said:


> We have a trip through UK and will be in London over Easter break, so I promised the family I would have it finally sorted before the trip.
> So if anyone spots a silver Phaeton with an Irish registration in UK over the next few weeks it's me...
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry everyone, I have just realized the post was over a year ago. bilmac


----------



## gamin (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link Paximus


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

I might get lucky. My J523 unit has been experiencing the dim screen when cold problem since winter set in. I was talking to my VW service guys, and they said that they have actually replaced these under extended warranty before. One customer had his replaced twice! The issue is having the unit exhibit the problem when the claim adjuster comes out. So they've advised that I record it happening on at least a couple occasions as proof. 

So now I'm hoping that I might be able to swing a ROW model as a replacement. The service guy thought it might be possible. I mean, they probably both have to ordered from the EU, and if it's the same price, why not? 

Michael, can you lend any insight to the question I asked above (post #50) about the harness? I think you're the only one that has that experience. It would be very much appreciated.

Aaron


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't want to sound stupid, but...

I keep hearing that people are doing an AUX audio input through the TV tuner. Mine wouldn't have that by any chance on the avionics shelf would it?

-John


----------



## bobster1969 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow just wow. 
If I drop my car off with a crate of beer will you do mine lol.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> I don't want to sound stupid, but...
> 
> I keep hearing that people are doing an AUX audio input through the TV tuner. Mine wouldn't have that by any chance on the avionics shelf would it?
> 
> -John


Hi John,

It's unlikely that a NAR car will have the TV controller fitted. No doubt you read the 'retro-fitting a TV tuner' thread in the TOC, it's like running the car backwards through the factory assembly line!

Chris


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

PanEuropean said:


> I obtained and installed a ROW specification J523 in my NAR Phaeton. This was a pretty trouble-free and simple modification - just remove the NAR specification J523 and install the ROW specification one. Recoding will be needed, but that's not difficult to do, it can be accomplished with either a VAS 5052 or a VAG-COM, both of which provide guided prompts.


Since I just bought a ROW Spec J523, what do I recode it to? I was reading the label files on my laptop, but it just mentions these:

2004 NAR W12 with hydraulic trunk
2003 European Spec with hydraulic trunk 
2004 European W12 with hydraulic trunk 
2004 Canada Bentley Continental GT
2004 European Bentley Continental GT
2005 NAR phaeton with hydraulic trunk 
2005 NAR phaeton with hydraulic trunk (repeated for some reason)

Am I looking in the wrong place? What's the controller that I have to change the coding of? And what do I change the coding to?

Thank you!

-John


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

phaetonjohn said:


> Since I just bought a ROW Spec J523, what do I recode it to? I was reading the label files on my laptop, but it just mentions these:
> 
> 2004 NAR W12 with hydraulic trunk
> 2003 European Spec with hydraulic trunk
> ...


See post 28 in this thread.

It's controller 7.

I would recode it to the same coding yours originally had unless you are retrofitting a TV tuner.

Check your last good scan before the J523 died.

If you want it to stay Euro spec, try running it without recoding.

I looked at all of these scans, but didn't find NA 2005 V8 4-seater, but I'm old:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1902140-VAG-COM-Controller-Lists-from-Phaetons

-Eric


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> See post 28 in this thread.
> 
> It's controller 7.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric!

I'm not gonna do the TV Tuner... Too much money and time required,

I actually got my VAG after the J523 died. Booooooo on my part lol

I looked too, and couldn't find one either, and I'm young with 20/15 vision!

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

phaetonjohn said:


> Thanks Eric!
> 
> I'm not gonna do the TV Tuner... Too much money and time required,
> 
> ...


Ask Bruce how his is coded. You could also check the coding after it died. Theoretically, the coding should still be correct on yours after it died.

I would try it first with the Euro coding.

You could start a new thread with your request in the title. Something like, "Need help coding my 2005 V8 4-seater for controller 7. I want to code it for ROW."


-Eric


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

PanEuropean said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_Hi Michael, were you able to obtain the wiring harness?
> 
> Do you mean this wiring harness? The one that had to be hand-made to match my exact VIN and option fitment, weighed over 18 pounds (most of it pure copper), and caused the Swiss Federal Police to pull my suitcase out of the X-ray machine at Zürich Airport on Monday, put it in a concrete bunker, then invite me to come and explain exactly what I had in it?
> Yeah, I got the wiring harness... and I don't even dare think of the level of interior dis-assembly that is going to be needed to install it.
> ...


Hi Mikael. 
I seriosly considering retrofit the tuner to get analogue video in my Phaeton. 
One question:
Is this harness for all modules in the avionics compartment? 

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Göran,

That harness is only for the TV Tuner in the so-called 'avionics' compartment. As Michael mentioned, his wiring loom was specially made for him (by hand) by his technician friends at the Transparent Factory at the time that the Phaeton was still in production.

I suggest that you could make up a similar additional loom yourself, perhaps after buying a complete loom from a dismantled Phaeton in order to acquire the plugs, but that the amount of work to fit it is very large, as you can read in this thread.

There are probably other ways to feed a video source into the central display using the connections on the back of it, through an adapter box.

However, good luck in your mission! 

Chris



*If you buy a used Phaeton loom, this is what you get:*


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Paximus said:


> Hi Göran,
> 
> That harness is only for the TV Tuner in the so-called 'avionics' compartment. As Michael mentioned, his wiring loom was specially made for him (by hand) by his technician friends at the Transparent Factory at the time that the Phaeton was still in production.
> 
> ...


Holy..... 
Ok. Thanks very much. 
I'm not afraid of the work, but if there is another way to do it, I'm game, but two problems arise: Can the video be selected using the J523, and pinning of the connector on the back of J523. 
Best Regards Wiken 😊 

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------

